# Emails and contacting me!



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

I like to try and get emails out same day but should never be longer than 2 days response. If you have emailed and it has been longer either I never received yours or you didn't receive mine. Sometimes you guys have spam blockers on that might block my email. If you ever have a prob with email you can always PM me here. Thanks guys

MR


----------

